# A New Addition To The Family - Ginger



## Danielle Chase (Jun 26, 2002)

Hello Everyone -
I wanted to share our news with all of you - on the 21st of November we were offered a pigeon by a gentleman that has racing homers - but couldn't use this bird because she is not banded. We were elated!  Anyway, she was approximately 5 weeks old when we got her but never being handled before made her very frightened of everything and everyone. She dislikes being handled at all and doesn't seem to enjoy being petted or cuddled either and is hard to catch. She is a silver bar with rust brown to cream colored feathers and splashes of white on her crop and head. We've named her Ginger because of her coloring. Her eyes are dark brown. She eats, drinks, and ofcourse poops so there's no problems there, but since I've never had a pigeon that wasn't handled before I'm wondering how long it will take before she "warms up" to us. She has free rein of the house but mainly stays in the kitchen or living room areas and roosts on the back of the recliner at night. I've taken some pictures so when I get the film developed I'll try to post one so everyone can see what she looks like. Danielle Chase.


----------



## Cricket (Sep 1, 2005)

Congrats on your new addition! Try coaxing her with raw unsalted peanuts and lots and lots of patience! Time will build trust and routine. Good luck!


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Congratulations, Danielle! I'm sure with time, patience, and bribes (treats), Ginger will come around in no time. Can you tell the sex, yet? The males I have seem to tame quicker and be more cuddly. With two of the hens, I was merely tolerated until they discovered I was useful to desheath those hard-to-reach back of the neck feathers.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

YIPPEEE!!! HOW WONDERFUL!!! I'M REALLY HAPPY FOR YOU!!     

I'm sure, that with time, she(? are you sure?) will come around. Mr. Squeaks seem to hate me for weeks before he changed - for the better! He still has his moods and is very stubborn, but I was willing to wait him out. 

Take heart and I'm sure others will be along with suggestions.

Keep us updated!!

Mr. Squeaks sends a HIGH WING FIVE to Ginger!!


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Danielle, Ginger sounds beautiful. Give her a few more days and she'll settle in. We have a little guy, Jimmy, about the same age. He was a terror at first and is now as sweet as they get. You tell her that she needs to pattern herself after a great pigeon named Eggbert.

Looking forward to pictures.


----------



## Ashbel (Jul 1, 2006)

Congrats on the new member to your feathered family!!  Also, do get well soon, it's a shame that you're feeling so ill.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Danielle,

I love  that name, Ginger.!

I'm so glad you were able to take in/rescue this youngster without a band. That is one very lucky pigeon.

Time is on your side and spoiling with treats, that will do the trick. If she is still young, she has a clean slate, you can make a difference, as it would have been harder to tame an older bird, all that history!


----------



## phyll (Mar 15, 2004)

Hi Danielle,
Congratulations to you & Jim on your new baby Ginger.
This is great news & I am so happy for you.
Please post a picture as soon as possible; her coloring sounds cool!

May Ginger be blessed with a long & happy life!

Phyll


----------

